# Minimum fork width



## Dakdoeve (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, a from a friend of mine who works in a factory gave me a coated steel base for a slingshot. I already made a grip from a rope, and fitted it with theratube green. I think it would shoot, and I did see Jorge shooting 'the Ring' in one of his videos which also is very small. But I was wondering if there is a minimum fork width to go by. I have no doubt that it will shoot but I don't know how safe it is gonna shoot. 
The set of tubes is cut for butterfly shooting, there is a point where the tubes are of course out of stretch and would 'stand straight up' and do not move along through the forks like a flatband would. 
I figure though the ammo will leave the pouch before that happens but I am not sure.
The biggest ammo I shoot would be 12-13mm marbles.
Unfortunately I can't upload pictures right now, but the current fork width is 2.9 centimetres / 1.14 inches.

Bad idea?

Danny


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey mate, joerg has a vid demonstrating a no fork what so ever Slingshot! Basicly when a heavy drawn shot is released your wrist snaps down as the shot fly clean over. I hav also just made the 'Supersnail' that is less than 5cm wide total. Would put picks up but no pc at the moment, but are in the custom or general forum going back about a week hav a look- any way these hav been fitted with the over the top attachment method with FLAT bands. Would be more cautious with tube but dont see how it would differ too greatly. Having said all that I also have a few adjusting forks that I can essentialy widen or narrow depending on the cut and of my rubber.. I find the wider I hav the forks set the more power I achieve at say am ear anchor, but narrow gives a slightly easier draw at a small loss of speed, but maybe a slight gain in accuracy- all said narrow forks arent a advantage or disadvantage, as long as safety is in mind, and you consider how you rig your frame to comply with the rubber or cuts that will be used. Good luck mate


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

As far as my experience, I recommend minimum fork width 5cm or 2"


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey eshot you seem very good with this forum, any chance you could put up my Supersnail..? The bloody roo ate me cable..(Joking)


----------

